# Escambia River Fishing Conditions



## Fishmark It (Jun 14, 2013)

I sold my salt water boat 6 months ago and just bought a used / new to me G3 bass boat and plan to fish fresh water in the panhandle in the future. I took the new boat out today for a shake down cruise on Escambia River and all went well with the boat. I put in on the delta area and ran north a dozen or so miles and the river seamed low but muddy to me. A few creeks looked clear and fishy. A quick question, is there a river level that is best for general fishing if the water is clear?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/fl/nwis/uv/?site_no=02376033&agency_cd=USGS

here's a level checker. mostly, if you have water that's not too muddy, you can catch em if you can find em.


----------



## Fishmark It (Jun 14, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the input basnbud.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Rain greatly affects Escambia. my uncle used to say that a heavy dew would make it flood. The lakes and creeks are the key.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

dont neglect the main river. now is the time i will start fishing the main river hard with a spinnerbait and keep it up all the way through summer. have caught my most and biggest that way.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Fished it yesterday day, its muddy and up, water temps were 60-62. Cat fish were hitting good but no biggins.


----------



## Fishmark It (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input.


----------

